# 4-26 [Sweet Hawaiian Shirts, Lon's Biggest Red, & a 30 Minute Battle!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report: *
Jason gave me a ring yesterday evening to see what I was up to, to which I replied that I was about to go pick Lon up & meet Josh down at the boat ramp! Unfortunately circumstance prevented Josh from going, so Jason was nice enough to tell Lon & I to come on down to the ramp to jump on Creepin' with him & his daughter Kaitlyn. We arrived at 17th a little after 7PM & wasted no time running out to the hump. We faced some pretty good chop for the first hour or so, but after that it laid down pretty good. The bite didn't really pick up until the last 45 minutes or so, but we still managed to put a few good ones in the boat (& lose a few more!) over the course of our trip. I hooked up first to a good one, but my jig bent out a few minutes into the fight. Bummer. Looks like it was gonna be up to Kaitlyn to break the ice! That was no problem for her, as it wasn't long after I lost mine that she hooked into a scrappy 30'' fish. Shortly afterwards I had a second chance at a nice fish, & this time I got her to the boat. Next it was Lon's turn. Lon had an absolute blast fighting his new personal best redfish. Still can't get over seeing him smiling ear to ear while fighting her & while talking about her afterwards.  By this time I decided I had better get the fly rod out, & it only took a few lights & a couple missed fish before I hooked into a stud. I spent over 30 minutes (the longest I've ever fought a fish before, not including sharks) playing tug-o-war with her, but finally Jason managed to scoop her up in the net. After dropping my rod in the water while I wasn't paying attention during the photoshoot (thanks for saving that one for me Jason! :thumbup, getting some great pictures & a measurement, & finally sending her back to the depths, I laid down on the bow to rest, completely exhausted. Jason was an excellent captain for the night & did a killer job getting us on the fish! I think it's safe to say that we all had a blast out there. Can't wait to hit the water with you again brother!

*Tally for the Night:*

*Jason:* Pulled it on a couple good ones
*Kaitlyn:* Beautiful 30'' bull 
*Lon:* Still can't stop talking about his 32.5'' bull!  (new personal record!)
*Me:* FAT 35'' bull & a relentless 38.5'' bruiser

Tight lines everyone.

*Also, for those of you fly fisherman who want to read the detailed fly report for this trip, check out my report under the fly fishing section here!* http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/4-26-[half-hour-brawl-25-lb-bull-9wt]-526177/#post4479249


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks and sounds like y'all had fun.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir, your pics are way better then mine, especially since you got my fishing attire everyone loves!!!! It was a great night especially seeing the excitement of Lon while fishing!!! 

Glad to finally meet ya and get ta tug along with ya'll on the water brother!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Yessir, your pics are way better then mine, especially since you got my fishing attire everyone loves!!!! It was a great night especially seeing the excitement of Lon while fishing!!!
> 
> Glad to finally meet ya and get ta tug along with ya'll on the water brother!


Heck yeah man, had an awesome time out there! Next time it will be your turn to hook into a stud!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice report Sawyer. I bet Dad was happy to see his daughter catch a nice red. That was a huge fish on the fly rod. Bet it was a battle and a blast. When you going north?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahaha


Keep laughin' over there Cap'n.... Do you even fish anymore?? :whistling:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great report!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lines tight always enjoyable


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Those bulls aren't catching any slack this year! Awesome report bud. Hopefully they will get the sound side lights fixed sometime! The western wind forced me to cast from under the bridge a few nights ago..


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like everyone had a blast. 

Nice tropical shirt


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Clarification is requested:

What is the Difference between "Hawaiian Shirts" and "Florida Shirts".

Now, we all know that Jason loves wearing beautiful shirts while fishing.
But are they worn and purchased in Florida. So would they not be Florida Shirts?
I call my beautiful shirts Florida Shirts, not Hawaiian.

Please explain.
Thanks BT

PS: Looks like y'all had a great time. I know Jason did.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> Nice tropical shirt


And now I see we have yet another term, Tropical Shirt.

Hmmmm, now I am really really confused.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> And now I see we have yet another term, Tropical Shirt.
> 
> Hmmmm, now I am really really confused.


I think we need Jason here to clarify as to just what type of shirt it is that he wears. 

& I also just realized that since all of the Hawaiian shirts that I have were purchased in Wisconsin, they should actually be called "Wisconsin Shirts." I can't believe that I may have been calling my shirts by the wrong name my entire life, I'm a failure....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone knows I love my fishing shirts!!!! And yes, they are bought in Florida! All my shirts are bought at Goodwill/Thrift stores, you really don't think I would pay alot of $$$ fer these do ya??? hahahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> All my shirts are bought at Goodwill/Thrift stores, you really don't think I would pay alot of $$$ fer these do ya??? hahahaha


I dunno man, to be honest I don't think I'd hesitate to pay a few hundred for a shirt as sick as that one....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sawyer, tell me your size and I'll keep an eye out fer ya!!! hahaha Just need a cowbow hat too!!! Too bad it wasn't daylight the other day, you missed a treat!!! YEEHAW!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Sawyer, tell me your size and I'll keep an eye out fer ya!!! hahaha Just need a cowbow hat too!!! Too bad it wasn't daylight the other day, you missed a treat!!! YEEHAW!


I usually wear a medium! I tell ya what man, you be on the lookout for a pair of matching Florida/Wisconsin/Tropical/Hawaiian shirts for us. Then we can really slay the fish in style! Can you imagine the two of us rocking a couple of Goodwill special Hawaiian shirts while holding some big redfish?!? I can see it now on the cover of Florida Sportsman!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> I usually wear a medium! I tell ya what man, you be on the lookout for a pair of matching Florida/Wisconsin/Tropical/Hawaiian shirts for us. Then we can really slay the fish in style! Can you imagine the two of us rocking a couple of Goodwill special Hawaiian shirts while holding some big redfish?!? I can see it now on the cover of Florida Sportsman!


Heck yeah!!! I'm on it brother!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wait... so u guys are telling me that the tropic shirt is the new trend for fishing attire mmmm interesting how about super tight under armor shirts with a tropical Hawaiian print, now were talkin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Wait... so u guys are telling me that the tropic shirt is the new trend for fishing attire mmmm interesting how about super tight under armor shirts with a tropical Hawaiian print, now were talkin


Now we all know you make more $$$ then us Josh!!!! Under Armor is the high dollar stuff:shifty:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Now this is all about Jason.*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Now this is all about Jason.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496985


Wouldn't be able to fit boots under them skinny jeans!!! I reckon I could be like a gal and wear em tucked in:no::no::no:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Wouldn't be able to fit boots under them skinny jeans!!! I reckon I could be like a gal and wear em tucked in:no::no::no:


Man what's your address again? I'm about to order that suit for ya for our next trip out to 3 Mile!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Man what's your address again? I'm about to order that suit for ya for our next trip out to 3 Mile!!!


Hahaha, be a little tight wiggling around chasing you around and around the boat w/ the net again in that set up!!! I guess I could cut the pants into shorts!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> I guess I could cut the pants into shorts!!!!:001_huh:


Cutoffs are the way to go anyways man! & plus it'll be me running around with the net next time instead, cause it'll be you hooked up with a monster!


----------

